# I have gone bowl crazy



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

this one is spalted tamarind










Got some bocote and more cedar to play with in the coming weeks.

My 10" lathe maxes out at an 8.5" bowl so I see a bigger lathe in my future. If I can figure a way to sneak it past my wife that is..........


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very good


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful work!!! One of my favorites!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice bowl Ron,,say I don't know what kind of lathe you have so I'll just ask if the head stock will rotate and if so it can be used for outboard turning with a faceplate or jam chuck.

Maybe you can make your wife a gift of the old lathe,who know's she may be a turner in disguise or you could just tell to sell it and she can keep all the money to go to the casino.

dick


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

he said a 10" lathe. I don't think I've seen a 10" with a rotating head or outboard capability.

even if you could - and trust me when I say this - you won't want to do it. You'll end up chasing your lathe all over the shop...or until it hits the end of the power cord. 

I did see someone mention on the AAW forum he would be putting a PM 3520B up for sale. His profile said South Carolina. If the price is right - it might be worth the drive.


----------

